# The Thunder River



## fisher1202 (Apr 29, 2013)

Possibly heading up to the Alpena area this weekend, wondering how fishing is on The Thunder River. Haven't heard much about it and was looking for some insight. Looked at the DNR website and saw catch was slow with a few small mouths and walleye.


----------



## Jspey (Nov 12, 2011)

On the TBR the Dnr report is about right, it's short stretch of river out of the 9th street dam. Then it's more of channel out to the lake with a public park. Take your gear check it out. Might be some pan fish as well there.

Hope this helps,
Good luck.


----------



## meathelmet (Mar 23, 2011)

fisher1202 said:


> Possibly heading up to the Alpena area this weekend, wondering how fishing is on The Thunder River. Haven't heard much about it and was looking for some insight. Looked at the DNR website and saw catch was slow with a few small mouths and walleye.


Fisher,

How did you do on the Thunder Bay River? I will be on it the first week of September.


----------



## fisher1202 (Apr 29, 2013)

I actually did not fish directly on the TBR. I fished Lake Winyah which the TBR runs through. Pretty good fishing, I caught quite a few pike, few smalls, largemouths, and a good size walleye. I went to the 9th street dam to check it out, which is the lower section of the river that runs into Huron and saw people catching smallmouths but all were in the 10"-12" range. PM me if you have any more questions as your trip nears.


----------



## meathelmet (Mar 23, 2011)

fisher1202 said:


> Possibly heading up to the Alpena area this weekend, wondering how fishing is on The Thunder River. Haven't heard much about it and was looking for some insight. Looked at the DNR website and saw catch was slow with a few small mouths and walleye.


I am going up as well for the whole week but I think I am going to paddle down river and float back toward the lake targeting smallies and rock bass. I have never caught any "pigs" but on an ultra light or 3 wt fly pole they are fun.

Good luck


----------

